# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Jetstar tung vé khuyến mãi đi Singapore 299,000 VN

## vietmyair01

Jetstar tung vé khuyến mãi đi Singapore 299,000 VNĐ

*Jetstar* tung ve khuyen mai di Singapore 299,000 VND

Hiện tại hãng hàng không giá rẻ Jetstar vừa triển khai thông báo chương trình khuyến mãi mới cực sốc của hãng với các vé máy bay khuyến mãi giá rẻ, nổi bật nhất là các vé máy bay từ Sài Gòn đi Buôn Mê Thuột có giá vé chỉ 279,000 VNĐ, mức giá quá rẻ đúng không nào, đặc biệt hơn Jetstar còn khuyến mãi hấp dẫn với các vé máy bay từ Sài Gòn đi Singapore chỉ với 299,000 VNĐ thôi đó các bạn, vé máy bay cực kỳ rẻ gây sốc với nhiều người mà VIệt Mỹ khuyên bạn nên nhanh chóng đặt mua vé máy bay khuyến mãi nhanh càng sớm càng tốt nếu đã có dự định đi Buôn Mê Thuột hoặc Singapore với giá rẻ của Jetstar.





Thời gian để bạn đặt vé máy bay khuyến mãi tại đại lý vé máy bay Việt Mỹ là từ ngay bây giờ đến 18h ngày 25/07/2013, thời gian đặt vé có hạn nên đặc biệt chú ý thời gian để đặt vé càng sớm càng tốt nhé. Thời gian khởi hành các chuyế bay sẽ là tù ngày 10/09 đến 28/11/2013, lưu ý giá vé khuyến mãi trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí sân bay nhé các bạn, khi đặt vé máy bay tại Việt Mỹ chúng tôi sẽ báo giá vé cuối cùng đã bao gồm thuế phí cho bạn biết và bạn sẽ không cần phải lo lắng khi ra sân bay sẽ chi thêm 1 chi phí bất kỳ nào.

Nhanh chóng liên hệ đặt vé máy bay đi Singapore của hãng Jetstar ngay từ bây giờ để có thêm nhiều cơ hội sở hữu được tấm *vé máy bay giá rẻ* đi Singapore và góp phần cho chuyến du lịch đến Singapore của bạn cùng gia đình thêm tiết kiệm nhất.

Số điện thoại liên hệ đặt vé đi Singapore hãng Jetstar:

0915 699 901  -   0915 699 971 
(08) 38 909 936 - (08) 38 909 937

*Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Buôn Mê Thuột – ve may bay gia re di buon me thuot*

*Đại lý vé máy Jetstar – dai ly ve may bay jejtstar*

*Mua vé máy bay khuyến mãi đi Singapore – mua ve may bay khuyen mai di singapore*

*ve may bay jetstar*

----------


## vietmyair01

up cho ngày mới  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:

----------

